# Eagle Fish Easy 2 Benutzerhandbuch ( deutsch )



## Möwe 2 (28. April 2008)

Hallo,#:

Habe mit einem Angelboot den oben erwähnten Fischfinder
Gekauft . Leider ist bei dem Gerät keine Anleitung vorhanden ,
Hätte vielleicht jemand von Euch so einen Fischfinder 
mit einer Deutschen Beschreibung , der mir davon eine 
Kopie zukommen lassen würde ? Ich bedanke mich schon mal im voraus .

MfG Erich


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (28. April 2008)

*AW: Eagle Fish Easy 2 Benutzerhandbuch ( deutsch )*

Hallo Möwe2, #h

Erstmal Willkommen hier bei uns im Board.
Ich habe auch ein Fish Easy2.


----------



## Möwe 2 (28. April 2008)

*AW: Eagle Fish Easy 2 Benutzerhandbuch ( deutsch )*

Hallo Stuffel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, 

das wäre klasse ! 

MfG Erich


----------



## blinkerputzer (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Eagle Fish Easy 2 Benutzerhandbuch ( deutsch )*

Hallo Erich.

Besitze seit einigen Jahren auch ein Fish Easy 2 und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Finde, dass es für die "normale" Fischerei völlig ausreicht. Es hat mir in Schweden schon sehr wertvolle Dienste geleistet. 
Wenn man die Sicheln auf dem Echolot sieht, sind die Fische noch lange nicht am Haken und das ist auch gut so.

Habe im letzten Jahr allerdings meinen Blei-GelAkku zerschossen, weil ich ihn aus Unkenntnis mehrmals zwangsentladen habe. Also gut aufpassen.
Wenn du noch etwas benötigen solltest, einfach melden.

Gruß Manfred


----------



## profie66 (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Eagle Fish Easy 2 Benutzerhandbuch ( deutsch )*

Hallo!

Ich habe vor kurzen auch ein Eagle Fish Easy 2 im e-bay ersteigert. Allerdings hat das ganze einen Haken. Ohne deutsche Beschreibung. Da ich der englischen Sprache nicht mehr so mächtig bin würde ich eine deutsche Anleitung dringend benötigen. Könntest du mir *bitte* aus der Klemme helfen?

Wäre echt nett von Dir!

Gruß

Profie66


----------



## Fischerpapst (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Eagle Fish Easy 2 Benutzerhandbuch ( deutsch )*

Hi 
Sende mir doch bitte deine E-Mailadr. ich sende dir das Handbuch.
mfg  Fischerpapst


----------



## tomek-gti (5. September 2010)

*AW: Eagle Fish Easy 2 Benutzerhandbuch ( deutsch )*

Hallo. Ich habe das Eagle Fish Easy 245 DS und kann die Bilder überhaupt nicht interpretieren. Ist auch mein erstes Gerät. Gibts dafür auch Hilfe um das lesen zu lernen?????
Wenigstens paar Tips, wo zB.ich bin im Verhältnis zum Bild.

Gruss


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. September 2010)

*AW: Eagle Fish Easy 2 Benutzerhandbuch ( deutsch )*



tomek-gti schrieb:


> Hallo. Ich habe das Eagle Fish Easy 245 DS und kann die Bilder überhaupt nicht interpretieren. Ist auch mein erstes Gerät. Gibts dafür auch Hilfe um das lesen zu lernen?????
> Wenigstens paar Tips, wo zB.ich bin im Verhältnis zum Bild.
> 
> Gruss




Lies mal hier:

http://www.angelsport-loehlein.de/PDF/Echolot_Einstieg.pdf

Für weitere Infos gurgel mal nach "Echolotbilder"#h


----------



## jenwieg (19. April 2011)

*AW: Eagle Fish Easy 2 Benutzerhandbuch ( deutsch )*

Hallo!
Ich habe vor kurzem ein Eagel Fish Easy st bekommen.Leider habe ich keine deutsche Bedienungsanleitung dafür.
Deswegen Frage ich hier,ob vielleicht jemand eine für das Gerät hat?Und mir vielleicht eine Kopie zukommen lassen würde? Ich bedanke mich schon mal im voraus.

Gruß
jenwieg


----------



## Thomas1904 (27. April 2012)

*AW: Eagle Fish Easy 2 Benutzerhandbuch ( deutsch )*

Hallo,

ich habe günstig das Echolot von Eagle, Fish Easy 2, bekommen. Leider ist keine Bedienungsanleitung mehr dabei!
Kann mir einer helfen der eine Anleitung auf deutsch hat??
Danke schon mal im vorraus!!!


----------

